# SCA-Adapter-Kombination Metz/Braun



## olli_ollisen (4. Dezember 2004)

Tag zusammen! 

 Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die SCA-300-Adapter von Metz mit Blitzgeräten anderer Firmen (z.B. SCA-fähigen Braun-Geräten) zu verwenden sind? Aktueller Anlass: ich suche für meine Ricoh XR-M und Adapter SCA-364 von Metz ein günstiges gebrauchtes Blitzgerät, muss nicht Metz sein.. 

  Danke im voraus!.


----------



## cronimo (19. Dezember 2004)

bei dem System gibt es für alle Kameras und Blitze Adapter, ich benutze z. Bsp. für einen Metz Stab-Blitz und einen Osram Aufsteck-Bllitz das gleiche Grundsystem mit einem zusätzlichen Schuh. 
googel doch mal wieder

Gruß CroNiMo


----------

